# How much do League of Ireland players earn?



## Art

With all of the moving about between clubs and players from here going abroad it started me wondering how much a League of ireland player earns in Ireland? I have been reading about them at some length in the media over the past while and there has never been any indication given as to their earnings? Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## ninsaga

Considering a career change there Art?


----------



## car

very few would on be on 4 figures.  I heard in the last couple of years that 1500/week would be about the max although hard to say how true that is.   Players just starting might get something like 50e a week base, then 50e a game and/or 50e per goal or clean sheet depending on contract/position.  This encourages the players to want to get in the team.
Once youre established 200-250/week  would be the norm for a lesser club journeyman.  Agents can get more for you.  Not a lot considering the time needed to devote to it.  3 nights training plus a trip every second weekend to the This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language of the country.
(figures quoted based on coversations with players and overheard at various times on offtheball)


----------



## almo

I know for Shels, their top earner was on €95,000 before bonuses and after taxes in 2004, next top was in the €75,000 range and there were 4-5 on or around this.  In the first team (top 15) the lowest was on €36,000.  At the time Shels played Hajduk, the top Croatian was on €49,000 per year (bef tax, low bonuses) and he was a semi-established Croatian International and team captain.  He later moved to Russia for a salary of €100,000 a year.


----------



## ClubMan

I would imagine €100K gross would generally be the absolute tops and the exception rather than the rule at least in the past and when tax dodging by clubs and individual players was more prevalent. Still is in some quarters. _Bohs' _former player manager was rumoured to be on about €120K. However hopefully recent events and ideally a strict approach to licensing will force clubs and players to see the light and deal in more realistic sums!


----------



## almo

In fairness I'd figure that amount, 120, was okay for someone like GF as he was just out of the loop in England and still young.  I've never been told exactly how much Alan Moore is on, he is an unfortunate as (2yars ago anyway) he was too good for the EL but too injury prone and fancy for the Sky League.


----------



## ClubMan

almo said:


> In fairness I'd figure that amount, 120, was okay for someone like GF


You obviously didn't see him or _Bohs _play under his reign of terror! 


> I've never been told exactly how much Alan Moore is on, he is an unfortunate as (2yars ago anyway) he was too good for the EL but too injury prone and fancy for the Sky League.


 Isn't he one of the few still with _Shels _in which case he's probably paid diddly squat right now?


----------



## almo

Okay, my view of GF is of what he did in England, and okay he didn't exactly set the EL on fire with sparkling football, but AM is a more than useful player, and I can only figure it's due to being not 100% healthwise that he's not moving on or in England.

One thing I need to ask, is why do our players only look over to England, and at worst to Scotland?  It's been a perpetual bafflement to me why our best players don't venture further afield.  It's not like some aren't good enough, and I'd much rather see players in more valuable leagues like Germany, Italy or Spain than in kick and rush heaven Sky League, or maybe I'm just biased!


----------



## ClubMan

almo said:


> One thing I need to ask, is why do our players only look over to England, and at worst to Scotland?


Dominic Foley looked further afield when he abandoned _Bohs _for _KAA Gent_.


----------



## car

> and I can only figure it's due to being not 100% healthwise that he's not moving on or in England.


Not health reasons, he just always wanted to come home to Dublin, shels also have dave rogers and 1 or 2 others, theyll be fine.   AM was starting in that middlesboro team when gazza, juninho and all were there.  quality.


----------



## almo

Car, I think AM is still a really good player and more than able to hold his own in Ireland and even at German or English 2nd level, I know some bufoons in Boro gave him a hard time, but their loss is Shels gain.

Okay, one player went to Belgium, remember when David Connolly went to Holland and Robbie Keane to Italy, it isn't so hard, and Ian Harte to Spain.  I'd love to see some Irish players take such chances, they'd actually learn to play more of a continental style and if our international side could choose from players getting their game in the Bundesliga, and each of them being taught how to control a ball as well as being educated, then we'd soon leap past England in results.  Not that it'd be hugely difficult.


----------

